# Help with an Old English Sheepdog cross Collie pup.



## Barbiebabes (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi, I have a 6 month old OES x Collie pup and I could do with some training advice! Our main concern is her biting. She mostly bites me and not my husband, and its mostly on a night when we want to sit down. She has had her walk so surely she should be tired. She wants to play so we throw the ball for a while then eventually she gets bored of that and starts to bite again. The only way to stop her is to give her "time out" in the other room till she calms down.
Has anyone any advice????


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

How old was she when you got her? 

How much exercise is she getting? What / how much are you feeding her? Is she crated? 

What the rest of her routine like? 

Two things: 

1. It's important not reinforce a behaviour you are trying to stop - and sometimes things such as shouting / initiating play sessions (as to distract from the biting) will act as a reinforcer. If she bites remove yourself from her / or lead her to her crate. Remember their is always a period of "extinction" when changing a behaviour - where things seem to get worse (think when the batteries are running out on a remote we tend to just try pressing the button harder) 

2. Remember dogs tend to be more active during the early evening - try initiating some appropriate play with her before she starts the biting. And as she gets bored of the ball - trying some other toys / games / some obedience training. 

HTH


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Barbiebabes said:


> Hi, I have a 6 month old OES x Collie pup and I could do with some training advice! Our main concern is her biting. She mostly bites me and not my husband, and its mostly on a night when we want to sit down. She has had her walk so surely she should be tired. She wants to play so we throw the ball for a while then eventually she gets bored of that and starts to bite again. The only way to stop her is to give her "time out" in the other room till she calms down.
> Has anyone any advice????


There in lies your problem. Shes bored and starts the biting and nusience behaviour to get your attention. you throw the ball and have a game with her. Then stop shes decided she still wants to play so does the biting in your face behaviour again to get your attention and start playing with her again.

By playing and throwing the ball the behaviours rewarded it gets what she wants and it works so it becomes a learned repeated behaviour. If your the primary carer and the one that gives in first it might be aimed more at you because she knows on you she gets the best result.

At this age shes going to go through the stage of developement where she will push at her boundaries and see what she can get away with. The more she gets away with the worse she gets.

If you dont already take her to training classes teaching the basic obedience like sit stay watch me down etc will help you gain control. You should even start it at home 2 or 3 ten to 15 minute sessions a day. Do a training session with her instead of ball throwing. At this age you need to get on top of things.

Tell her no and ignore her when she starts and turn away. If she persists then put her on 10 minutes time out. Let her out and ignore her. If she persists again repeat it. Only praise and treat for required calm behaviour. This way she should learn that the biting and pestering gets no attenion or play. Calm behaviour does.

You can try giving her a long lasting chew in the evenings after her walk. If that works and she lays quietly chewing then praise and fuss her.

Hope these few ideas might help.


----------



## Barbiebabes (Nov 16, 2010)

We got Annie at about ten weeks. She gets two good walks a day, one morning and one night. We feed her however much she wants at the moment. She is in a cage during the night and about a couple of hours day time every other day if we have to leave her. Her biting is worse at night when we are settling down to watch a bit of telly. We put her in the kitchen if she wont stop biting, for about ten minutes, and then let her back in. If she bites again we repeat the process.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Barbiebabes said:


> We got Annie at about ten weeks. She gets two good walks a day, one morning and one night. We feed her however much she wants at the moment. She is in a cage during the night and about a couple of hours day time every other day if we have to leave her. Her biting is worse at night when we are settling down to watch a bit of telly. We put her in the kitchen if she wont stop biting, for about ten minutes, and then let her back in. If she bites again we repeat the process.


Yes they are persistent little monkeys and sheepdogs don't 'do' tired.

My three have been to the hydotherapy pool this morning, then free running round the back fields with their balls for nearly an hour. They will be going again shortly for another 40 minutes walk and I've had the youngster out training her sendaways, but if I sit down on the sofa tonight all three will be dancing about in front of me with squeaky balls requiring me to throw them. Quiver is the worse one and if I dare to stop she will nudge the toy and then my hand and if I still ignore her she will start to murmer and nudge a bit harder. She is 12 yrs old.


----------



## Barbiebabes (Nov 16, 2010)

Annie keeps jumping up on the couches. She has been told "no" since she first ever did it. She jumps down when you shout "no, down" but then she will jump back up again straight away. I have got to put my dining chairs on the couches to try and stop her. Any ideas on this one anyone!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Barbiebabes said:


> Annie keeps jumping up on the couches. She has been told "no" since she first ever did it. She jumps down when you shout "no, down" but then she will jump back up again straight away. I have got to put my dining chairs on the couches to try and stop her. Any ideas on this one anyone!


She's a puppy and I would imagine she has no idea what 'down' means.

As has already been suggested, you would be well advised to find a decent local dog training class where you will be shown the basic exercises.


----------

